# Zwei a:target `s  ineinander verschachtelt funktioniert NUR im IE NICHT



## alter_user (24. März 2019)

Hallo liebe Forumer,
habe folgendes Problem, und zwar habe ich einmal ein TOGGLE - Bereich  der einmal ausserhalb des Sichtbaren ist (So eine Art Bilder - Galerie - Übersicht)
den ich mit a:target quasi in meinen sichtbaren Content - Bereich "einsliden" lasse  und dieser dann (der content - Bereich) zur Seite hin verschwindet.
Alles mit a:target ...
Weil jetzt beide Inhalte ziemlich lang sind und man scrollen muss , habe ich unten "To TOP" angefügt das wiederum mit a:target funktioniert, wie man es halt so macht,
mit einem Anker.
Bei Opera , Firefox und Chrome habe ich nun KEINE Probleme.
Nur der SCH*****   VERF*****  *Piiiiiiiieeeep*  Edge macht zwar einerseits das "toggeling" (wunderbar) dann aber nicht den Anker "To TOP"  , da gibt es KEINE Reaktion.
Nun meine Frage: kommen sich die beiden Anker so in die Quere das es dem IE nicht egal ist aber Opera , Firefox und Chrome es dennoch ausführen?
Was ist da los? Das <a> ist ohnehin nicht im sichtbaren, mit position: absolut; left: -1000px; top: -9999px;  weit außerhalb des Bereiches irgendwo.

Ist es so, das  beides  (Top-Anker & toggle) nicht zusammen wirken kann (also nur im IE)

Wie kann man soetwas dennoch für Edge lösen?

Gruß B.


----------



## EuroCent (25. März 2019)

Wie sieht denn dein Anker aus?

Etwa so:

```
<a id="target" href="#test">Test
    <a  id="target">Target</a>
</a>

<!-- ODER -->
<a id="">
    <a href="#">Test</a>
</a>
```


----------



## alter_user (25. März 2019)

Der obere a-tag, später am Tag werde ich Dir mehr dazu posten (auch den Quelltext), dann habe ich mehr Luft...

Gruß


----------



## EuroCent (25. März 2019)

Die IDs dürfen nicht gleich sein, bei den Klassen ist es was anderes 

Falls es das nicht ist, zeig uns deinen Quellcode, wenn DU kannst.


----------



## alter_user (26. März 2019)

Ich hab mal eine Skizze angefertigt, wobei darin alles eingezeichnet ist:



Wenn man nun im div.toggleheader rechts (dunkelgrün) den  a:link  klickt dann toggelt das div#content nach rechts (verschwindet also) und das div#galerieContainer toggelt dann von links ins main hinein.
Das machen alle Browser, auch der Edge.
Article.arbeitengalerie  & article.bildstrecke haben unterschiedlich viel Content deshalb habe ich ganz unten jeweils im div.footeranker  einen internen Link "nach oben"  (#galerie  & #nogalerie) hingemacht.
Firefox, Opera und Chrome machen das anstandslos und springen nach oben.
Nur der Edge reagiert überhaupt nicht.
Wie ihr seht sind da viele position Angaben sowohl relative als auch absolute wenn etwas ausserhalb des sichtbaren ist. Meine Frage: Könnte das die Ursache für mein Problem sein? Wenn also zum Beispiel zwei divs beide mit position absolute zum Beispiel ineineander verschachtelt sind, das dann kein Sprung stattfindet?
Könnte man das eventuell auch lösen wenn man div.footeranker aus dem article herausnimmt und auch ausserhalb von div#content oder div#galerieContainer hinsetzt, das also div.footeranker auf der gleichen Ebene wie div#galerie & div#nogalerie ist?
Ich denke mal die ganzen position - Angaben machen da viel aus!

Morgen kann ich mal etwas Quelltext posten.

Gruß B


----------



## EuroCent (26. März 2019)

Schau dir dass hier mal an: Scroll page to ANY anchor point

Eventuell ist da dein Problem damit fort.


----------



## alter_user (26. März 2019)

Hmmmmmjaaaaaa, Dank Dir, aber ich finde das kann jetzt nicht grundsätzlich das Problem lösen, so ein bischen Javascript, und was ist wenn Javasscript mal ausgeschaltet ist dann muss ich mir noch ein Fallback ausdenken.
Ne.... *seufZ*
Ich muss das nochmal von vorn aufbauen...
Meine Fragestellungen von Post #5 bleiben.

M.


----------



## EuroCent (26. März 2019)

Microsoft kennt das Problem, aber ob sie es fixen ist eine andere Geschichte


----------



## alter_user (26. März 2019)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha, also doch soetwas... Also kann ich machen was ich will, umstellen wie ich will es kommt ohnehin zu keinem Ergebnis?
Wo steht etwas über diesen bug?

DANKE!   B.


----------



## alter_user (26. März 2019)

Eine anderer Gedanke, wenn ich doch a.target zum toggeln nutzen möchte, eigentlich muss ja kein Sprung zum Beginn der Seite, also nach oben dort erfolgen was ja immer passiert (*jetzt nur beim hin und her toggeln*), da habe ich folgendes gefunden:

```
<a href="#galerie" class="someclass">Text</a>
<script>
$('a.someclass').click(function(e) {
    e.preventDefault();
});
</script>
```

Ich habe das auch schon genutzt und es läuft nur eben halt habe ich dann das div.toggleheader ganz oben zu Beginn meiner Seite, da müsste ich noch einen Kniff finden das auch die Überschrift und die Navigation auch noch sichtbar ist.
Allerdings meckert die Console über das bischen script.

2)  Eine ganz andere Überlegung ist, auf a:target zu verzichten und eine Button-schiebe Technik einzusetzen
wie zum Beispiel hier (aber dort funktioniert es wohl noch nicht ganz) Beispiel aus dem Netz

Ware das der bessere Weg und würdet ihr es besser so lösen wie 2)?

B.


----------

